# Huron River Wednesday 11-21-07



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Went plugging on the lower Huron River in my waders this morning. I caught one bright, 8.5 male steelhead. Didn't see anyone else with fish today. The temperature dropped ten degrees in one hour while I was fishing! It started to rain and blow so hard that I decided to head for home. This is the second fish that I have caught recently with a right pectoral fin clip. Link below should show the clip.

Frank

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/530/medium/November_Huron_River_Steelhead.JPG


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice fatty there Frank what was in the contents of its stomach?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Thats a nice one. I have been out twice so far with one fish each trip.But no fin clips. I was surprised that they wernt. Maybe they dont clip them all or some are stays from Ohio or Canada.. Anyways they sure are good on the grill.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

My last 2 trips I came up shy. What did you catch him with, I tried drifting spawn, spoons, cranks with nothing not even a bump. And I fished those at the bridge , in the park and waded downriver. 

Nice fish BTW. Glad someone is getting them.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

1/4 oz. silver and orange spoons worked for me. Casting up stream and bringing them back slow and low through the holes.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I wish I had my deer tags filled so I could float the river myself but alas my freezer is still empty for a little while longer.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Stinger63,

Hey, do I feel stupid. It turns out my fish was a female with two small skeins of eggs in her - nothing in the stomach. I promised a buddy this fish for smoking and sharing with his church group and he called me a little while ago to say that it wasn't a male after all.

Frank


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi USMCEOD,

The fish was caught on a Tadpolly, but KO Wobblers, waxies, spinners and Hot-N-Tots all seem to be taking fish too. Keep trying wading and stay away from the crowds. P.S. I also did a little time in the USMC. Semper Fi.

Frank


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Semper FI Brother!

I have been throwing a Chrome Tad Polly with a red dot on the side the majority of the time. I've seen a few of my buddies take quite a few of that lure. Thanks!


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

If a lot of the steelhead being caught in Flat Rock are four years old, we might be seeing more right pectoral fin clipped fish this year. It looks like the DNR planting data shows they did indeed plant a bunch of these fish four years ago: Fish Stocking Database
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

County Water
Site
(Town Range Section) Species
Strain Date Number Avg. Length (in.) Operation Fin Clips, Marks, Tags 
Wayne Huron River
FLAT ROCK 
(04S 10E 31) Rainbow trout 
Michigan 4/14/2003 1:40:00 PM 30,000 7.812 State Plant right pectoral clip 
Wayne Huron River
FLAT ROCK 
(04S 10E 31) Rainbow trout 
Michigan 4/14/2003 3:30:00 PM 33,000 7.18 State Plant right pectoral clip 

Frank


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

There was a couple of years where the DNR dumped all the leftover smolt (over 200,000) into the river. Many were eaten up by the musky and walleye that had staged at the coffer but many more survived. 

I believe the DNR decided to stop clipping fins in the last year or two as well.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Frank said:


> If a lot of the steelhead being caught in Flat Rock are four years old, we might be seeing more right pectoral fin clipped fish this year. It looks like the DNR planting data shows they did indeed plant a bunch of these fish four years ago: Fish Stocking Database
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> County Water
> ...


 Frank i wonder if the DNR would like anything from these fish that are coming in ? Size weight ect..? Could give them a call to see  PS water is up about 18 inchs ,Mich


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I think they stopped caring about Huron River Steelhead a few years ago when the refused to replace the net for the fish ladder at the park. Without the net the Huron River Fishing Association was unable to count the fish going through the ladder.

Good to hear the water is up. I just might have to pull the drift boat out tomorrow.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Gunrod,

Thanks for the additional planting information. It's disappointing that the DNR won't cooperate with replacing the net so returning fish can be counted. I also have a beef with the DNR not electroshocking ABOVE the big dam in the spring to gauge planting success and to determine if the fish ladder is actually doing what they said it would do. I have my doubts. I'm pretty sure they could use the boat launch at the Oakwoods Metro Park if they wanted to test the upper reaches of the Huron. Maybe they are afraid of what they would find out and have to report??

Frank


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Actually I've found the fishing above the dam in the spring to be pretty good. When things slow down below the coffer then head above the parks. It's nothing to find a dozen fish working a gravel bar.

They were using the ladder to count fish rather than the electro shocking. The found that the walleye were not crossing the coffer which was a big problem at the time. They were working on a couple of solutions when money started to become a problem and nothing has happened since. That was over 7 years ago.

If someone can find a place the fisheries biologist for SE Michigan will usually come out and explain what is happening. Or if the Huron River Fishing Association is still active you can join up with them for the latest news. They used to meet twice a month at the little community center there at the park.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

gunrod said:


> There was a couple of years where the DNR dumped all the leftover smolt (over 200,000) into the river. Many were eaten up by the musky and walleye that had staged at the coffer but many more survived.



WOW thats alot of planted fish into 1 stream,too bad some of those couldnt have been planted in the st clair river system which definately could use it.Plants of steelies have been severely reduced in here over the last 4 years.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Actually it the Huron got those plants for two years as well. I don't remember the exact years or exact numbers but for two years in a row they had tons of left over smolt and put them in the Huron River.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

i just checked the dnr stocking from 2000-2007

close to 500,000 baby trout went into that river on october 30, 2003

the only thing i can say about planting 3" steelhead into the huron:

sofa king wee tall did


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

I need to meet someone who know's the Huron. I've lived near it all my life and only know of the park, bridge and launch to fish. I've never caught a steelhead from the Huron and I am making that my goal this year. If someone would PM me some places to access the river downstream and upstream of Flat Rock, that would be great. If someone is heading down there and wouldn't mind unlocking some secrets of the river, let me know! PM ME.

thanks


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

if you download the program "google earth" it is easy to see all of the potential access spots. the entire area around the huron is high resolution. i only knew of 4 spots to get to the river without a boat below flat rock (the same 4 that everybody else probably knows about), but found several others with the program. as far as above flat rock, well there are several metroparks up that way with considerable frontage on the river so there is no excuse for not already scouting that area.


----------

